# My funky Bilora Boy



## invisible (Apr 30, 2012)

I got this camera as a throw in and the moment I saw it I thought it looked pretty cool. The fact that it's 55 years old takes the coolness factor to a different level. Design (industrial as well as graphic) was of very high quality back in the fifties. This machine is a 6x6 and it seems to be working, although the blades feel a bit sticky. I still need to clean it thoroughly.

Although not a rare camera as far as I know, this particular version of the Boy doesn't seem to be too common. I'm trying to gather info on it for a blog post but there's seem to be only so much available on the net. Does anybody have any input that I could use?

Thanks for looking, by the way.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2012)

Bilora (Kurbi & Niggeloh)

Boy - c1950. Bakelight.

That's really all that McKeown's has to say.
The image in the book is different than yours.

Blacksheep would like that camera.


----------



## invisible (Apr 30, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Bilora (Kurbi & Niggeloh)
> 
> Boy - c1950. Bakelight.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes, this one seems to be a revamped version of the one that I assume the book shows. The older one seems to be fairly common, but this one... not so much...


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 30, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmm, I am finding references to this version as the Blitz Boy ... not sure if that is correct.
Bilora Luxus-Boy 2


----------



## invisible (Apr 30, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> Very cool!


It is, no?



dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I am finding references to this version as the Blitz Boy ... not sure if that is correct.
> Bilora Luxus-Boy 2


I think the Luxus Boy was a sorta deluxe version of mine, with some real gold used here and there. (Gold on a bakelite camera? That must have been the 50's bling ) Notice that the label above the lens reads "Blitz Boy", while mine is just "Boy".


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 1, 2012)

Ah, wrong link ... the other one: Bilora Luxus-Boy


----------



## invisible (May 1, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, wrong link ... the other one: Bilora Luxus-Boy


That one's still a notch above mine  "Goldverzierung" means "gold ornament". No gold on mine, unfortunately


----------



## BlackSheep (May 3, 2012)

i found this link with a quick google search: VIRTUEEL GENTS BAKELIETMUSEUM

Looks like the same camera, and no mention of gold ornaments in the text, but I'm not sure if this is just a different page talking about the same version that Dxq already linked to.


----------



## invisible (May 3, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> i found this link with a quick google search: VIRTUEEL GENTS BAKELIETMUSEUM


Cool, that's a neat page, thanks. I'll try to translate the copy online and see if I can get any new details.

I'm starting to think that the "Blitz Boy" and the "Boy" are actually the same camera. Collectiblend lists them separately (the first and third cameras listed here: CollectiBlend: classic, collectible and old cameras price guide.), but their info might be wrong. Who knows...



BlackSheep said:


> Looks like the same camera, and no mention of gold ornaments in the text


Well, this page seems to be in Dutch, so "Goldverzierung" is definitely not there


----------



## BlackSheep (May 3, 2012)

Yep, it's in Dutch  

I think they might be the same camera too. Incidentally, I also found this guy's page: Some photographic history......
He seemed to know what he was talking about, and he said the camera was made in 1957. From his page, I searched for "Bilora Luxus-Boy 120 MF camera (Bakelite case)", and that's how I found the Dutch page.


----------

